
Native Lazy-Loading Launched on Chrome 76 - skilled
https://scotch.io/bar-talk/native-lazy-loading-launched-on-chrome-76
======
chovy
I was recently asked how to lazy load images in a javascript interview. I said
"The browser already does this".

